# Where to watch FIREWORKS



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Access to the Palm will not be allowed after 9 pm, and exiting after 1 am, so thats a looong time to kill. 
Any ideas of where to watch the fireworks that wont be too busy.

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You have to have a pass to get onto the Palm anyway - no pass, no entry.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> You have to have a pass to get onto the Palm anyway - no pass, no entry.


I have a pass, but can see it being a nightmare with traffic


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I think it would be nice to watch from Jumeirah open beach or from beach park (it will be open till late time that night) so you would be able to see fireworks from all sides.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Anywhere along BEach Rd, entrance to the Palm will be a complete nightmare all night! If you go, go early.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't go to the Palm. Pass access starts at 0800 and the 2100hrs time is the lockdown when even taxis won't get onto the Palm - its along way to walk anywhere.

if you are not indoors, then you probably won't be allowed to stay as there will be live fireworks all over the place.

Driving around Dubai over the last couple of days,m there are loads of places to watch. Out near Meydan you get a really clear, unobstructed view of the BK and even out around Barsha you can see over the buildings from ground level, and see the BAA very clearly.

Lots and lots of unoccupied land all over Dubai where you can see both.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Apparently there's loads of bulldozers at work near Dubai London Clinc. We're going to put on our hats, coats, scarves and gloves (yes, I've been here too long) and take a walk outside at around 11.30 to see what we can see around the beach at The World. I hear varying stories of how long it's going to be, from six minutes to half an hour, to an hour, but I have it on good authority that the best area is going to be The Palm.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Apparently there's loads of bulldozers at work near Dubai London Clinc. We're going to put on our hats, coats, scarves and gloves (yes, I've been here too long) and take a walk outside at around 11.30 to see what we can see around the beach at The World. I hear varying stories of how long it's going to be, from six minutes to half an hour, to an hour, but I have it on good authority that the best area is going to be The Palm.


We are also wondering how long it will be! We are in Marina facing the Palm and our building is offering viewing from different floors but it will no doubt be manic with residents and guests jostling for a spot. Just like you we are taking a walk to see where we end up to view.....wondering about JBR near Skydive Dubai? Although if a fractious 5 year old dictates it may be upstairs from the 97th floor!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

BBmover said:


> We are also wondering how long it will be! We are in Marina facing the Palm and our building is offering viewing from different floors but it will no doubt be manic with residents and guests jostling for a spot. Just like you we are taking a walk to see where we end up to view.....wondering about JBR near Skydive Dubai? Although if a fractious 5 year old dictates it may be upstairs from the 97th floor!


Yes, not sure I would be venturing out with a we 'un either! For me, it's not a matter of getting somewhere on NYE, it's always a matter of getting home


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Yes, not sure I would be venturing out with a we 'un either! For me, it's not a matter of getting somewhere on NYE, it's always a matter of getting home


Well, let's see if we do as he doesn't seem to go very well after 8pm as loves his 7pm bedtime but if we do I'm rummaging around in our winter bits for your suggestions of gloves, hats and scarves! Hope you get home alright! :heh:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

BBmover said:


> Well, let's see if we do as he doesn't seem to go very well after 8pm as loves his 7pm bedtime but if we do I'm rummaging around in our winter bits for your suggestions of gloves, hats and scarves! Hope you get home alright! :heh:


 Oh bless, he must be in a minority but I don't think I would like to be kept up five hours past my bedtime either hehe. I'm fine this year. We only have to walk about five minutes down the road to see if we can see anything and, if we can't, we will be doing a quick turnaround and coming home  and it was bloomin' cold out this evening....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I watched the Atlantis opening fireworks from JBR Beach, got a great view from there.

The whole thing's going to be a massive PITA though.

I've got more people wanting to come to my place than guest passes that I've been allowed to have despite there being a huge box of them unclaimed at reception, they're still not letting me have more than 4 in total.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Oh bless, he must be in a minority but I don't think I would like to be kept up five hours past my bedtime either hehe. I'm fine this year. We only have to walk about five minutes down the road to see if we can see anything and, if we can't, we will be doing a quick turnaround and coming home  and it was bloomin' cold out this evening....


No, and we don't enjoy it when he is up past bedtime and craziness sets in......it was chillier this evening as we left Safa Park. 
I've found a link that says 6 mins of fireworks? So, will it be at midnight or a bit earlier as some are suggesting?

About The Event | Dubaiworldrecord2014.com


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> II've got more people wanting to come to my place than guest passes that I've been allowed to have despite there being a huge box of them unclaimed at reception, they're still not letting me have more than 4 in total.


A bit like car parking spaces on the palm then ?

I must admit I am not sorry that the numbers have been strictly limited as I really cannot stand a lot of drunks making a racket and spoiling the evening and morning, as if a change of date actually was a justification


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

BBmover said:


> No, and we don't enjoy it when he is up past bedtime and craziness sets in......it was chillier this evening as we left Safa Park. I've found a link that says 6 mins of fireworks? So, will it be at midnight or a bit earlier as some are suggesting? About The Event | Dubaiworldrecord2014.com


Oh shame. It seems the duration is a bit unclear. Originally I was told one and a half hours, then an hour, then six minutes and, today, I was told half an hour. I think they are going to start a little before midnight. Yes, it's definitely a lttiel 'wintry' this evening  - I hate being cold, but I do love that we can get our woollies out and wrap up warm at this time of year.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Oh shame. It seems the duration is a bit unclear. Originally I was told one and a half hours, then an hour, then six minutes and, today, I was told half an hour. I think they are going to start a little before midnight. Yes, it's definitely a lttiel 'wintry' this evening  - I hate being cold, but I do love that we can get our woollies out and wrap up warm at this time of year.


I heard six minutes, but the record attempt is the first 60 seconds.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

vantage said:


> I heard six minutes, but the record attempt is the first 60 seconds.


Let us hope that they didn't hire the same company that did the fireworks in San Diego back in 2012. 





Milliseconds, seconds, who cares...


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i'm pretty sure it's only going to be six minutes. it's the only consistent timing i have heard repeatedly and according to 7days this is the scoop: Dubai’s NYE world record: 6 minutes, 400 locations, 100km shoreline, 400,000 fireworks - Emirates 24/7


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Byja said:


> Let us hope that they didn't hire the same company that did the fireworks in San Diego back in 2012. Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrPCEubDZ9A Milliseconds, seconds, who cares...


Hahahahahahahahaha - I'm sure some heads must have rolled....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> I heard six minutes, but the record attempt is the first 60 seconds.


As someone I used to know would have said - who knows? Who cares? I'd sooner have the money


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

I'd say the beach close to Burj Al Arab. I plan on parking my car on the other side of the road (very close to Umm Suqeium road, that leads directly to Madinat Juemirah) and just walk from there. 

I am hoping to be in and out within 30 mins....hoping


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Does anyone know which channel out here it'll be shown on on TV (we're on Du)? We're actually on the palm so we're just going to watch from our balcony, but I imagine we'll only see so much of is from here as we're pretty much in the middle of it. It'll be good to record it so we can see all the other stuff as well.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Berliner said:


> I'd say the beach close to Burj Al Arab. I plan on parking my car on the other side of the road (very close to Umm Suqeium road, that leads directly to Madinat Juemirah) and just walk from there.


That may be packed as it is one of 2 good spots to watch the Palm, the other being the area in front of Grosvenor House


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Emanef said:


> Does anyone know which channel out here it'll be shown on on TV (we're on Du)? We're actually on the palm so we're just going to watch from our balcony, but I imagine we'll only see so much of is from here as we're pretty much in the middle of it. It'll be good to record it so we can see all the other stuff as well.


Dubai One tv I think.....


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Emanef said:


> Does anyone know which channel out here it'll be shown on on TV (we're on Du)? We're actually on the palm so we're just going to watch from our balcony, but I imagine we'll only see so much of is from here as we're pretty much in the middle of it. It'll be good to record it so we can see all the other stuff as well.


we have set the PVR and are on du. one show on channel 5 at 11:30 and another on dubai one at 11:00 which if i remember correctly is around 201. they are listed so you can scroll through the guide to select.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> I'd say the beach close to Burj Al Arab. I plan on parking my car on the other side of the road (very close to Umm Suqeium road, that leads directly to Madinat Juemirah) and just walk from there.
> 
> I am hoping to be in and out within 30 mins....hoping


i'd bet big money that hundreds of other people have the same plan. it's a super prime spot for viewing and has been listed on a couple of "top spots for the fireworks" articles that i've seen. 

i would plan for more than 30 mins. and i wouldn't be surprised if many people got to the beach quite early to snag a spot.


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

^It's cool if only hundreds of people have thought of my awesome plan, and not thousands 

Nonetheless, I figure the sections of sand that are further away from Burj Al Arab will be not that crowded.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Road into Palm already jammed solid. Marshals out checking passes and doing turn arounds.

The monorail is still having little silver boxes about 30cm by 30cm by 20cm fixed to it and there's a lot of yellow firing cord being added.

Oh, and lots of folks milling around after having been dropped off, and possible realising they are in a firing range but cannot get onto the Palm 


(Oops, sorry, camera upside down)


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

sammylou said:


> we have set the PVR and are on du. one show on channel 5 at 11:30 and another on dubai one at 11:00 which if i remember correctly is around 201. they are listed so you can scroll through the guide to select.


Great, thanks, channel 5 is HD as well. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Brief mention on nBBC of the Dubai plans ..... BBC News - New year celebrations welcome 2014

Flying falcon ......


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Not arrived in Dubai yet, sad to be missing it. I will be watching it live on You Tube though 
Click here to watch 'live' streaming of Dubai's world record NYE fireworks - Emirates 24/7


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry the You Tube link is:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Would love to know what happened with the change of program!

Expected Record attempt at same time as Burj Khalifa followed by Burj Al Arab.

Actually got Burj Khalifa pause Burj Al Arab - even bigger pause - just about to pack up and go home - them BAM - the spectacular record breaking display (starting at around 12.20!!).

Happy New Year

Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Would love to know what happened with the change of program! Expected Record attempt at same time as Burj Khalifa followed by Burj Al Arab. Actually got Burj Khalifa pause Burj Al Arab - even bigger pause - just about to pack up and go home - them BAM - the spectacular record breaking display (starting at around 12.20!!). Happy New Year Steve


I reckon someone lit the touch paper a little late ! After the 'main event' (which we were lucky enough to have a fantastic view of from the beach), there were all these smaller fireworks going off for ages afterwards. At first, it seemed random, then I wondered if it was to eke the display out to make the duration longer perhaps? 

The display was pretty amazing to say the least and the bonus of having a five minute walk home and not being stuck in traffic even better 

Happy, happy new year to everyone!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

We viewed it down near Habtoor Grand/Skydive Dubai - hooray our 5 year old stayed awake!
Habtoor Grand set off fireworks at midnight then we saw them coming along the beach, near Burj Al Arab,to finally end up at The Palm about 12.20. It was a fantastic display, good viewing and lovely atmosphere with thousands of revellers!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Highlight of the evening along with the spectacular fireworks display was all the people posting on the Sandance NYE page on FB. I sort of feel bad for them but then again, you'd think that with all the warnings about traffic being diverted, etc etc something was bound to go wrong.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The accounts given are truly awful; stuck in a bus for 4 hours, people not allowed to exit but allowed to smoke


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> The accounts given are truly awful; stuck in a bus for 4 hours, people not allowed to exit but allowed to smoke


Well it was an it wasn't really. Anyone and I mean anyone including the organisers that expected anything but gridlock were kidding themselves. While the organisers can control the buses, and the alleged 'promised' lanes, they could not prevent other people trying to access the Palm in their cars, and thats what the problem appeared to have been.

The road past the Shoreline was gridlock before 5pm - thats seven hours before the event. Anyone could have seen that coming, and even if the organisers had the foresight, people would not have arrived if asked, nine hours early to get there. They would have done the ' we will be alright' thing and turned up 30 minutes beforehand and acted all surprised.

I hope those affected do get a refund but complaining about on Facebook is like accusing water of being wet and rain having caused wetness. Anyone who planned on going to an event with a single entry/exit on an island with residents only access had it coming. 

It was entirely predictable and utterly impossible to have avoided - IMO of course.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I reckon someone lit the touch paper a little late ! After the 'main event' (which we were lucky enough to have a fantastic view of from the beach), there were all these smaller fireworks going off for ages afterwards. At first, it seemed random, then I wondered if it was to eke the display out to make the duration longer perhaps?
> 
> The display was pretty amazing to say the least and the bonus of having a five minute walk home and not being stuck in traffic even better
> 
> Happy, happy new year to everyone!


No doubt the delay was due technical problems which they will never admit. Its a rather complex set-up trough 3G and wifi, with hundreds of networking equipment; needed to time and ignite the fireworks; bound to have something go wrong when the switch is turned. 

But the amounts of money some people paid to catch a table (up to 30000k aed), raises my eyebrows to how easily they open their wallet. You must be really naive thinking that it will be a smooth evening. Its not a surprise that more than half of the people did not reach the Sandance.... 17000 people, plus many non-paying spectators... all wanting to go in on one trunk road at the same time: wishful thinking. The Palm infrastructure is not designed for a sudden mass flow of people; there should never have been an permit to organised such event. But like always here, next year the same thing happens, and many people again fall into the trap. 

I had a fantastic evening with my wife, and many good friends in my house. Plenty of food, beer, wine, entertainment, and great view of the Burj Khalifa fireworks from the roof top of my house.... nothing beats NYE in this setting.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> Well it was an it wasn't really. Anyone and I mean anyone including the organisers that expected anything but gridlock were kidding themselves. While the organisers can control the buses, and the alleged 'promised' lanes, they could not prevent other people trying to access the Palm in their cars, and thats what the problem appeared to have been.
> 
> The road past the Shoreline was gridlock before 5pm - thats seven hours before the event. Anyone could have seen that coming, and even if the organisers had the foresight, people would not have arrived if asked, nine hours early to get there. They would have done the ' we will be alright' thing and turned up 30 minutes beforehand and acted all surprised.
> 
> ...


The problem was that they didn't bother following their own idea. They were supposed to have a checkpoint on the flyover next to Dubai Pearl where only pass holders would be allowed through and everyone else would be kicked back down onto Al Sufouh Road.

Not sure what it was like later but when I went home around 6pm, the first checkpoint was at the last Shoreline building at the end of the trunk. After this point, the traffic was free flowing. All the people who shouldn't have been there then tried to take the service road past Tiara Residence to try and bypass the checkpoint, but there was a single guy there checking passes just before the tunnel. 

That's the queue I got stuck in trying to get home as I needed to go the same way through the tunnel as all the numpties that were being denied access. Some of my guests who had visitor passes just turned round and went home as the queue was all the way back to Gloria Hotel.

One other thing, I didn't yet get to see the video, but while watching from the beach, I didn't see any fireworks go off above the trunk. The road from Oceana down to Golden Mile 1 was filled with massive truck trailers with huge firework cannons on the back, they didn't seem to fire at all and still looked "closed" and unused when I drove past them in the morning.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Budw said:


> No doubt the delay was due technical problems which they will never admit. Its a rather complex set-up trough 3G and wifi, with hundreds of networking equipment; needed to time and ignite the fireworks; bound to have something go wrong when the switch is turned.


I was actually quite pleased it didn’t work first time. It meant we could go out on the balcony and watch the Burj Khalifa fireworks, go inside and watch the Burj Al Arab ones on TV, then sit and wait for the Palm ones to go off. From what I’ve been told by people who were there the Palm ones were much more impressive looking from the helicopters, close up you could only see the bit you were in, not the overall show. 

I should probably have listened to the Health and Safety advice sent out by the building management not to go on the balcony for the Burj firework show though, we were a little bit covered by remnants of fireworks and a couple of still lit ones just missed me and guests... all part of the fun of NYE though...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> They were supposed to have a checkpoint on the flyover next to Dubai Pearl where only pass holders would be allowed through and everyone else would be kicked back down onto Al Sufouh Road.


I suspect they quickly realised that with the volume of 'rejections' going down that route, that the Marina which is congested at the best of times, wasn't coping and that they simply couldn't clear the queue. That route filled up and was then stopping any traffic entering the trunk road itself, so they opened it up, only to repeat the error next to Block 10 on the Shoreline.

The problem is always going to be 'chancers' and even if they moved the blockade back to SZR itself, people would try along Al Sufouh Road, Media City etc. of even from the Marina. The SZR would come to a standstill which would probably affect even more people, who were just trying to pass by on the road.

Factoid : An island with a single entry route isn't a place to hold a 20,000 person/10,000 car event, even if it wasn't already occupied by another 10,000 residents and probably 20,000 guests.



Gavtek said:


> I didn't see any fireworks go off above the trunk. The road from Oceana down to Golden Mile 1 was filled with massive truck trailers with huge firework cannons on the back, they didn't seem to fire at all and still looked "closed" and unused when I drove past them in the morning.


Spot on - nothing went off. The unterminated firing cables are still visibly tied into the monorail. I suspect they never actually finished the job of wiring it all up in time as we didn't see any workers doing anything from early on the 31st. The monorail is still closed and apparently will open again today ....... Inshallah


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Windsweptdragon said:


> I was actually quite pleased it didn’t work first time. It meant we could go out on the balcony and watch the Burj Khalifa fireworks, go inside and watch the Burj Al Arab ones on TV, then sit and wait for the Palm ones to go off. From what I’ve been told by people who were there the Palm ones were much more impressive looking from the helicopters, close up you could only see the bit you were in, not the overall show.
> 
> I should probably have listened to the Health and Safety advice sent out by the building management not to go on the balcony for the Burj firework show though, we were a little bit covered by remnants of fireworks and a couple of still lit ones just missed me and guests... all part of the fun of NYE though...


I was on one of the high buildings overlooking the Palm. Quantity-wise it was impressive, but quality-wise not so much. I think it is hard to get a 3km wide firework display to look right unless there is some vertical height and most of the rockets barely topped the Atlantis. Also, the coordination was definitely a bit lacking. 

But above all the fact that they went off at 12:20 ruined them for me. The whole point of New Years fireworks is that they go off at the stroke of midnight. Not sometime early in the morning of the 1st!

But still, B+ for trying.


----------



## xxxxxxxxclownfish (Dec 15, 2013)

Will the organisers learn any lessons before Expo. You can bet your a** that they will want to break some other ridiculous world records (just because they can) and massive events will be held to celebrate that event (OK, i know it it is going to be held over a 6 month period but 31 Dec 2019 will be massive for Dubai). 

So glad I am a boring git and don't EVER go to Sandance as the reports on FB, etc do not make for happy reading - Atlantis and the Sandance brand have a long way to go to repair their reputation although friends who did make it had a fabulous time. 

Did the organisers really expect that people without passes would stay at home and that the lure of being in the thick of it would keep people off the Palm? No way. Rules here are for guidance only it seems!!!

Anywhere north of Al Khail/Old Emirates road would have been carnage so we drove to a spot in the desert with a fab view of BK, BAA, the beach, Global Village and saw the lot. No crowds, no queues, no fighting or pushing - just a small fire, flasks of coffee and a peaceful see in of the New Year. You don't have to be within the firing range of the fireworks to appreciate the event.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

I see the news sites are now reporting that Sandance are offering full refunds plus 50% discount for next event to all the NYE ticket holders.
Great news and will help them to maintain their reputation - going forward.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like the person who created the "sue sandance" fb page is not happy with the refund....



> In response to the feeble Sandance attempt to compensate by indirectly promote their next event, which is nothing less than unscrupulous, we should be demanding the following:
> 1) Full refund + 50% additional compensation of tickets sold ON NYE
> 2) Retraction of Sandance license to operate - this will give the opportunity to more capable organizers who still believe in throwing good events to step up as opposed to one merely focused on increasing profits
> 3) Deportation of Sandance decision-maker; sending a clear message that the UAE is no place for cons to conduct fraudulent events
> ...


Apologies if this person is also a forum member but he/she seems to have lost the plot!


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Whilst the above is bonkers, I did think they'd offer a refund and then free entry to the next event.


----------



## Geordie Jetsetter (Jan 2, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> Looks like the person who created the "sue sandance" fb page is not happy with the refund....
> 
> Apologies if this person is also a forum member but he/she seems to have lost the plot!


I would suggest that calling anyone a "Con" on facebook while still in the UAE is a little silly. Anyone recall that Kuwaiti guy who gave a restaurant a bad review and was prosecuted for it?

From what I understand Sandance were told they must put on buses and the RTA/Police/Nakheel would allow clear access to the Palm. 

While Sandance haven't come out smelling of roses - bedlam at AUD for example, they aren't smelling of manure either.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think this person has a hidden agenda and could quite possibly be an event organiser himself/herself which is why they want the license revoked. To call the decision maker a con and demand deportation is just ridiculous. Number 4 really is the icing on the cake though. Since when has any government apologised for the failure of a private event anywhere in the world???

If this person has any sense at all he/she will sh*t up, take that refund and move on with life.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The person who wrote that is probably of a certain nationality, who have a reputation of being 'up themselves' - the use of Facebook to try and achieve something also shows a certain lack of regional knowledge. The thought that Sandance may have been run by Emiratis who clearly cannot be 'deported' shows the poster is a Muppet. Using 'Class Action Lawsuit' in a post is also a bit of a giveaway. they do realise this isn't their home country don't they ?

But hey, its Facebook - don't expect anything sensible out of it and you wouldn't be disappointed.


----------

